# Edinburgh/Fife-IPA



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Looking to renew my IPA and as we all know, it's pennies for the product, but wildly expensive for postage!


Anybody local fancy going halfs on 10l or have some available to buy in larger quantities? (not 100% content on buying it online in the first place. )

I'll order tomorrow if nobody is interested. :thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

yep i'd be up for that mate, not sure i quite need 5L :lol: but we can see if anyone else is interested aswell ?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

id be up for having some, not got any. can meet up with one of you fine gentlemen and collect my cut :lol:

im more than happy to half with calum, so 2.5l each for us, and 5l for yourself andy :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm not sure I need 5litres either, it was just the first number I thought of! :lol:

I'll get some ordered, drink a couple of 2.5litres bottles of Irn-Bru and let you boys know! :thumb:

P.S. Anyone else local is more than welcome to grab a litre or 2.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

not needing 5ltrs but 2.5 or 1 ltr will do for me


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

amiller said:


> I'm not sure I need 5litres either, it was just the first number I thought of! :lol:
> 
> I'll get some ordered, drink a couple of 2.5litres bottles of Irn-Bru and let you boys know! :thumb:
> 
> P.S. Anyone else local is more than welcome to grab a litre or 2.


I can even bring a bottle with me when i collect to decant into, save you drinking yourself into a diabetic coma. . .that and irn-bru comes in 2 litre bottles 

feel free to PM me when you have ordered it and ill pay you my end via paypal gift, save you being out of pocket :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I've 25 litres of the stuff here


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> I've 25 litres of the stuff here


Fancy sharing it? 

Certainly makes sense to order it in 10,25l quantities.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ME? Share?...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> ME? Share?...


:lol:

I've just bought 10litres for £29.99 delivered. 

Will sell with a crazy profit margin of £3per litre! :argie:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

amiller said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've just bought 10litres for £29.99 delivered.
> 
> Will sell with a crazy profit margin of £3per litre! :argie:


in that case i'm out.............

talk about ripping people off :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

im interested


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> im interested


£30.00 per litre for you! :doublesho


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

amiller said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've just bought 10litres for £29.99 delivered.
> 
> Will sell with a crazy profit margin of £3per litre! :argie:


£2.99 per litre or i swing the banhammer. . . hard :lol: :thumb:

*I jest of course*


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wish I lived closer.. could use some!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

amiller said:


> £30.00 per litre for you! :doublesho




thats harsh!! 
£2.00 a litre.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

What's this, Andrew extorting money out our fine members, you'll open a petrol station soon with prices like that!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope your declaring them profits to HMRC andy


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I've now got 10 litres of IPA which makes up 50litres of useable product so for anybody that wants some, let me know! :lol:

I'm in Edinburgh Saturday & Sunday this weekend and Fife (Dunfermline) on Monday if that helps! :thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Interesting, I thought you cut IPA 50/50 is it something more like 20% IPA in water?


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Mick said:


> id be up for having some, not got any. can meet up with one of you fine gentlemen and collect my cut :lol:
> 
> im more than happy to half with calum, so 2.5l each for us, and 5l for yourself andy :thumb:


Drop some off here on your way past please!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

should be around 15-20% for IPA stuart. so his 10L should make 50-60L of useable IPA

anything stronger _can _cause problems according to chemists who know more about this stuff than me so I'll believe it!!
can say I haven't noticed much performance drop in 50% versus 20% IPA solutions when I changed to the "safe" dilution

I can get out to you andy so will have to give it a miss  working this weekend and right through til wednesday.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

What problems does it cause?? i used neat (97.9% IPA) on the car before Wolfs bodywrap.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I think allegedly it softens paint


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

mike phillips posted a huge thread about it, when he researched it with the help of chemists or something,

apparently it _can _soften paint, stain it, strip it, cause serious problems (which would have shown by now I think grizz so relax lol)

I haven't seen anything to back this up, but considering it works fine at 20% i dont see a need to tempt fate that it isn't right!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Crikey!!!!! i'll need to dilute mine next time.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

get yourself some car pro eraser.. its better than IPA..

rather than lifting the oils and the cloth spreading them around it dissolves them :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> get yourself some car pro eraser.. its better than IPA..
> 
> rather than lifting the oils and the cloth spreading them around it dissolves them :thumb:


But it's not £2.99 a litre! :spam::lol:

I have to say I have used IPA 50:50 for years and never spotted any problems. I have moved to 1:4 (20%) and find it removes polishing oils etc just as well, so a win win in my eyes. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I use IPA for mid polishing wipe downs, then Eraser for the final wipe down of each stage to check true correction and see if im happy to go to the next stage.

If im dealing with nano sealants eraser is a definite.. less oils=better bonding!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> get yourself some car pro eraser.. its better than IPA..
> 
> rather than lifting the oils and the cloth spreading them around it dissolves them :thumb:


Indeed but eraser isn't cheap. Plus what's in it? How safe is it for the paint?


----------

